# Southeaster Fall Rally



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

*what weekend would you want the rally to be...*​
1. October 6-7, 200616.67%2.October 20-21, 2006213.33%3.October 27-28, 2006533.33%4.November 3-4, 2006746.67%


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

the one with the most votes wins...

thanks, lamar action


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought the fall rally was the GA Fall Festival in Hiwassee?

That being said, I'm game for another!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

well no, that place cant hold too many. 
they already have most of the park booked due to the ga fair that week.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, my kids are out of school on fall break the weekend of October 13th, so that weekend makes most sense for us. However, any other weekend, if not too far from home, would be OK.

If picking another set of dates, I'll say late October or early November.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Any of these work for me except Oct 27-28 - there is a Titan's home game that weekend. Of course - it will depend on where the rally is on whether or not we will be able to attend.

Thanks!

action


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I will reserve my vote until Mrs. Reverie weighs-in. I suspect she will have an opinion about this. Of course I have an opinion.... hers!

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I will reserve my vote until Mrs. Reverie weighs-in. I suspect she will have an opinion about this. Of course I have an opinion.... hers!
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]111372[/snapback]​


Com'on Nickerie. Man or mouse? JK







How about you PM me with her e-mail address and I'll see if a woman's perspective can persuade (for 11/3)?

Carmen


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Oct 4-8 is TallStacks Riverboat Festival in Cincinnati, so later is better for us.
We are planning on camping in the Cincinnati/N. KY or SE Indiana area.
Should be less crowded in Nov. for the rally, but could be cold!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Oct 4-8 is TallStacks Riverboat Festival in Cincinnati, so later is better for us.
We are planning on camping in the Cincinnati/N. KY or SE Indiana area.
Should be less crowded in Nov. for the rally, but could be cold!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I put in a vote for Oct 27, but early Nov. works almost as well, (long time till then, might even be better). Can't do it weekend of 21st.

Dave


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I voted for the weekend of 27 Oct. DW has to work first weekend of Nov, and like Outbackgeorgia said the weather might be a little chilly then. But with this much time before the fall rally DW could most likely work something out at work to get off most any weekend.

Leon


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I voted the 21st b/c of the kids being out of school, but we will work around that anyway, we jerk them out for every other trip!

Where is the fall rally planned, has it been decided? Maybe we need a poll of places to go as well...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I voted for the first weekend in Nov., but any weekend, other than 2nd weekend in Oct. is fine with me, as several of us will be at Hiawassee, that weekend. I understand how it is with kids, jerking them out of school. In GA, if you have more than 12 absences, you automatically fail, unless you're hospitalized or attending your own funeral.
Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we have a post for locations for the fall rally. 
but most wanted to pick what weekend first. 
then vote on the location.
im up for just about any weekend other than the 21. 
so let get going people and vote.

also post on the rally location so we can get that taken care of.

also here is the link to a great web site..

http://www.campgroundsontheweb.com/georgia....html#Mountains

its nation wide campgrounds. i have found lots of places i want try.
lamar


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

"BUMP"

Looks like the first weekend of Nov is going to be our dates.

Leon


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

We voted for the Nov. dates because this seems to be the most popular.

But, any dates except the first weekend in Oct. is really fine for us. That will be the weekend we'll be in Albequrque, NM for the Balloon Fest.









Since we won't be able to make it to the other's, we can't wait until the Fall Rally to get to see everyone together again.

Y'all have fun at Topsail!! And think of us..... we'll be moving while its HOT and HUMID.









Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone else? Looks like parks are already booking up so we'll need to move on this one soon.

C-


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> Anyone else? Looks like parks are already booking up so we'll need to move on this one soon.
> 
> C-
> 
> ...


You are so right, Carmen. Let's get this one going. Or we still looking at Hard Labor State Park?

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

The last discussions that I heard mentioned that Hard Labor Creek might be the best option just because of it's location (easy for most to get to). There was some talk about Mocassin Creek at one point also. Both parks have about 40 sites open right now but I'm sure that won't last long...

Here are a link to the parks:

http://gastateparks.org/info/hardlabor/
http://gastateparks.org/net/go/parks.aspx?...ID=93&s=0.0.1.5

Speak now or forever hold your peace.

C-











Crawfish said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else?Â Looks like parks are already booking up so we'll need to move on this one soon.Â
> ...


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i just check hard labor creek for the last weekend in october.
they have about 35 sites open now.
and only have 1 group shelter open that weekend.
it would cost $35.00 to book the shelter.
if we go here, do we want to book the shelter to make sure we have a place 
for the pot luck that night??????

any in-put on the fall rally would help...

lamar


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> i just check hard labor creek for the last weekend in october.
> they have about 35 sites open now.
> and only have 1 group shelter open that weekend.
> it would cost $35.00 to book the shelter.
> ...


The last weekend in October works great for us. Being from Florida, I would prefer somewhere near mountains (or hills) with some fall foliage color (just my .02). We are in...

Jon


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We can come if it is the last weekend in October because Brandon will be out of school for confrences. Not sure if we could make it in Nov.









Dana


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i know the vote said most wanted it the 1st weekend in november, 
but i think we'll make it the last weekend in october..

lamar


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Any decisions set in stone on this one yet???


----------

